# Fright House



## Hideous Creature (Sep 28, 2004)

I found this fantastic book called "Fright House." Really gave me a few ideas for haunt atmosphere and props, even though its a work of fiction.
The woman who wrote it has a blog here:

http://frighthouse.blogspot.com/

Go check out some of her writings...the poems are great and might work as nic audio in a haunt.


----------

